# INTRODUCING Hans Zimmer Percussion - New CH Contextual Demo



## Spitfire Team (Sep 18, 2017)

​​


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 18, 2017)

Well, it must be percussion related ....


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 18, 2017)

choir? LOL... definitely not!


----------



## artomatic (Sep 18, 2017)

Definitely a Kalimba library!


----------



## JPComposer (Sep 18, 2017)

HZ Dark percussion


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 18, 2017)

Might be...Typhon


----------



## rottoy (Sep 18, 2017)

Lavatory Aleatoric Effects?


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 18, 2017)

The material sounds like from HZ percussion


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 18, 2017)

SOP? With some precooked "evos"?


----------



## thereus (Sep 18, 2017)

Typhoon, surely... but what the heck is it?


----------



## Architekton (Sep 18, 2017)

HZ Dark Knight percussions


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 18, 2017)

Spitfire Percussion 2


----------



## axb312 (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh...I'm teased...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking forward to Thursday, Sounds like some BIG Cinematic Percussion.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 18, 2017)

HZ light compilation. Little footprint. Yes !!!


----------



## manuhz (Sep 18, 2017)

Hmmm Albion Stephen King Edition maybe...?


----------



## procreative (Sep 18, 2017)

Hopefully a revised version of HZ with the Kickstarter engine.


----------



## JPComposer (Sep 18, 2017)

It's probably not the Mrs Mills signature piano I asked them for.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 18, 2017)

I really want it to be a new labs instruments that's sampled this:


----------



## tav.one (Sep 18, 2017)

Watched the teaser on Instagram, came here to see what others are speculating.

Anything Huge Percussion is welcome.

On a side note: There is no 1 way to release a sample library. I like non hyped releasing technique of other developer & I also like hyped teasers, trailers & speculations around Spitfire releases.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 18, 2017)

how about taiko swarm?


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 18, 2017)

My guess is Albion VI, focusing heavily (if not all) on percussion, done differently and with different percussion instruments than the HZ series.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 18, 2017)

No clue, but order about to be placed ..... now waits 'til Thurs.


----------



## moosethree (Sep 18, 2017)

A Hybrid Albion VI
Percussive and playable Aleoretic


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 18, 2017)

Eh, probably just another killer clown library...


----------



## Quasar (Sep 18, 2017)

A deeply sampled thunderstorm with tempo-synced round-robin raindrops, and CC1 management of the speed of light vs. speed of sound ratio for controlling the distance of the lightning.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 18, 2017)

spoiler alert 



Quasar said:


> A deeply sampled thunderstorm with tempo-synced round-robin raindrops, and CC1 management of the speed of light vs. speed of sound ratio for controlling the distance of the lightning.


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd say it's SSP...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 18, 2017)

I expect something new and unusual from Spitfire.
Like an email worth opening...


----------



## Iskra (Sep 18, 2017)

Spitfire guys, you don't sleep, do you?


----------



## Voider (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't know what you all are guessing but you must be deaf, this clearly will be a new piano library.


----------



## VinRice (Sep 19, 2017)

Epic drums, cos we really don't have enough of those do we... am I right?


----------



## Musicam (Sep 19, 2017)

Great surprise but I expect another diferent thing


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 19, 2017)

Japanese percussion or just taikos?


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 19, 2017)

A "Pause" library. Makes no noice but silence. Sometimes we need this!


----------



## MaxLegend (Sep 19, 2017)

It seems like the Taikos from HZ library........


----------



## Di Para (Sep 19, 2017)

Don't forget about the announced in '16 but not delivered Modular Drums LA that fell off the table somewhere. The teaser sounds a little too over processed to be that, but there is always hope.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 19, 2017)

Not another Hurricane, I think the Caribbean and the US have had enough of those.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 19, 2017)

SAG


----------



## Whatisvalis (Sep 19, 2017)

Taiko library - with a Spitfire twist, I reckon.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 19, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> SAG



Screen Actors Guild?


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 19, 2017)

Sounds recorded at Air!


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 19, 2017)

Definitely sounds like HZ but I'm hearing a pad at the end there. Would be great to add an HZ04 to the bundle but would have thought that would have come out eons ago, so have zero clue what's going no here.

Maybe its a set of 32 brand new mic positions to add to the original set of 96?


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 19, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Screen Actors Guild?


Spitfire Air Guitar




(Thank you for replying, the cheque's in the post!)


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 19, 2017)

I hope it is a new library, and not a update version of old one


----------



## Oliver (Sep 20, 2017)

i exactly know whats coming!

My Birthday!


----------



## Musicam (Sep 20, 2017)

I expect a great surprise


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, I saw a red color at the end, will that be Albion 3? Upgrade version of Iceni?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 20, 2017)

Oliver said:


> i exactly know whats coming!
> 
> My Birthday!



Same Here   

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 20, 2017)

From the red/blood strikes on the wall i am going with a horror library, or a war tribal library


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes war-tribal library !!!!!!!


----------



## Øivind (Sep 20, 2017)

this is Sparta percussion?


----------



## tav.one (Sep 21, 2017)

It has been Thursday since last 17 hours, where is it?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 21, 2017)

well, over here it has been thursday for barely 14 hours. Usually Spitifre reveal at around 18:00 London Time


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 21, 2017)

I guess NKS support for all the older libraries would be wishful thinking...?


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 21, 2017)

I 


Puzzlefactory said:


> I guess NKS support for all the older libraries would be wishful thinking...?


I think so too


----------



## esencia (Sep 21, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> Well, I saw a red color at the end, will that be Albion 3? Upgrade version of Iceni?


I hope so!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 21, 2017)

esencia said:


> I hope so!



That would be cool (and would strike one off the list for NKS support). 

However, it sound like a percussion library from the teaser.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 21, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> Well, I saw a red color at the end, will that be Albion 3? Upgrade version of Iceni?



Hmm maybe? But if so, I think its strange they focused entirely on percussion for the teaser and none of the orchestral content..I guess we'll find out in a few hours.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 21, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> That would be cool (and would strike one off the list for NKS support).
> 
> However, it sound like a percussion library from the teaser.




I hope the next one will sound like a choir


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 21, 2017)

I got this wrong last time...but I'll propose the same again:
Orchestral percussion. Reworking of original orchestral library + highlights from HZ stuff. Branded as part of the symphony collection.


----------



## Consona (Sep 21, 2017)

Hans Zimmer Percussion


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 21, 2017)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/hot/hans-zimmer-percussion/

I'm confused...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 21, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/hot/hans-zimmer-percussion/
> 
> I'm confused...



Me too, do I get a free upgrade as I already have HZ percussion...?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 21, 2017)

​


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 21, 2017)

yes, it looks like for at least the new "Hans Zimmer Percussion" it's a free upgrade if you own both HZ01 and HZ03. 

Not sure about the "Hans Zimmer Percussion *Professional*" tho...


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 21, 2017)

that's cool! but for the moment I only have one question and that seems a bit like a running gag: are the HZ 5.1 mixes included?


----------



## John Busby (Sep 21, 2017)

so the "professional" version coming soon - is this a part of the package or will it be extra?

EDIT: I answered my own question by reading the FAQ on SF's site, go check it out!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 21, 2017)

£92.39 if you own HZ1 only. Just checked my crossgrade price...


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Me too, do I get a free upgrade as I already have HZ percussion...?


Hi there, anyone that already owns HZ01 and HZ03 will get a free copy of Hans Zimmer Percussion. Ben.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 21, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Me too, do I get a free upgrade as I already have HZ percussion...?



Me three - it appears this is a combination of HZ01 and HZ03, both of which I already own. So does this include anything new that I should be interested in? And equally as importantly, does it drop anything that I currently have? (Given that the price is far less than what I paid for HZ01 by itself, much less with HZ03 included, it's hard for me to imagine this is a complete version of both.)


----------



## James Marshall (Sep 21, 2017)

What a relief, at first I thought it might be a completely new product. I was beginning to feel I couldn't keep up with Spitfire releases 

Seems like if you go for the upgrade it'll make HZ01 and HZ03 redundant and you can remove them.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Me three - it appears this is a combination of HZ01 and HZ03, both of which I already own. So does this include anything new that I should be interested in? And equally as importantly, does it drop anything that I currently have? (Given that the price is far less than what I paid for HZ01 by itself, much less with HZ03 included, it's hard for me to imagine this is a complete version of both.)



Hans Zimmer Percussion is Hans' mixes from HZ01 and HZ03. Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional (coming soon) is everything included in Hans Zimmer Percussion plus additional content from HZ01 and HZ03


----------



## tav.one (Sep 21, 2017)

Whoa!!!!!!!!!

My confusion is regarding HZ Percussion Professional.
As an owner of HZ01 & HZ03, do I get a free upgrade to both HZ Percussion & HZ Percussion Professional?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 21, 2017)

Does make me a little apprehensive. HZ1 was one of the libraries I was hoping would get NKS support but that's looking unlikely now (without parting with 100 quid that is).

Does this mean I will have to upgrade to Albion TWO to get NKS support for that. Upgrade to Iceni II for NKS support for that too...? etc etc ad infinitum...


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

itstav said:


> Whoa!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My confusion is regarding HZ Percussion Professional.
> As an owner of HZ01 & HZ03, do I get a free upgrade to both HZ Percussion & HZ Percussion Professional?


Yes!


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 21, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Does make me a little apprehensive. HZ1 was one of the libraries I was hoping would get NKS support but that's looking unlikely now (without parting with 100 quid that is).
> 
> Does this mean I will have to upgrade to Albion TWO to get NKS support for that. Upgrade to Iceni II for NKS support for that too...? etc etc ad infinitum...


Albion Two
Albion Three
I guess......


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 21, 2017)

As expected...HZ Percussion NKS support


----------



## John Busby (Sep 21, 2017)

folks - check out the FAQ https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/hans-zimmer-percussion/


----------



## Ryan99 (Sep 21, 2017)

Let's see if I get this right:

I already own HZ01. I could upgrade to HZ Percussion for 106$. I would get most of the stuff from HZ03 as a bonus, but wouldn't be able to use many mixes from HZ01 that I already have inside HZ Percussion.

Instead, I could also buy HZ03 which is still available until October 26th for 199$. If I buy HZ03, I will get a free upgrade to HZ Percussion Professional and have acces to everything from HZ01 and HZ03.

If I don't want to buy HZ03 now, I would need to know what will be the upgrade price from HZ Percussion to HZ Percussion Professional before October 26th to see if it's better to buy HZ03 to save money.

Upgrade from HZ01 to HZ Percussion: 106$
Upgrade from HZ Percussion to HZ Percussion Pro: ?

Buy HZ03 before October 26: 199$ (free upgrade to HZ Percussion Pro).

Spitfire Support, can you shed some light please?

Edit: I checked the FAQ before posting.


----------



## Dean (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 21, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Let's see if I get this right:
> 
> I already own HZ01. I could upgrade to HZ Percussion for 106$. I would get most of the stuff from HZ03 as a bonus, but wouldn't be able to use many mixes from HZ01 that I already have inside HZ Percussion.
> 
> ...



Why couldn't you use your other mixes? It'll just be another library no? Just like Albion and Albion One both sit the Kontakt library. It won't replace your existing library.


----------



## Ryan99 (Sep 21, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Why couldn't you use your other mixes? It'll just be another library no? Just like Albion and Albion One both sit the Kontakt library. It won't replace your existing library.


I said using it inside of the new interface. I know I can keep HZ01. 
There was supposed to be an update at the beginning of the year. Spitfire Audio made a survey to know what would be needed to improve it. Instead they changed their mind and released a paying update.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 21, 2017)

and I thought they may fix their bugs first... now we have to pay for that. Genius


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Let's see if I get this right:
> 
> I already own HZ01. I could upgrade to HZ Percussion for 106$. I would get most of the stuff from HZ03 as a bonus, but wouldn't be able to use many mixes from HZ01 that I already have inside HZ Percussion.
> 
> ...



Hi Ryan99, your best bet financially is to move to Hans Zimmer Percussion. You COULD buy HZ03 now and you would get Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional when it comes out but it will cost you more.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 21, 2017)

One thing not addressed in the FAQ: if both HZP and HZPP (forthcoming Professional version) are essentially a combination of HZ01 and HZ03 with NKS support, why did Spitfire also take HZ02 off sale? Is that product being discontinued without any replacement, or is it also going to be made a part of this (maybe just the Professional version, perhaps)?


----------



## procreative (Sep 21, 2017)

This is a bit of a trend, to get needed improvements you need to pay to get effectively a stymied version of what you have. Sable became SCS which cost over £160 (unless you owned the Ensembles as well) to get the same Mic Mixes with little change apart from GUI tweaks, Player version and a Performance Legato.

This one is a very tricky one. For me HZ01 is very wasteful in its design, you have to have separate NKIs for every drum type and they are all mapped to the same keys making playing them simultaneously very difficult.

I was hoping for Kickstarter to be a free update. I dont mind so much paying a bit for an upgrade, but to pay £90 for a cut down version then have to pay again for the extra Mics that I already have?

Its why I stuck with Sable. But in that instance Sable works almost as well, whereas HZ01 is flawed in its usability compared to Percussion (which they updated free). Seems the new direction is to maximise revenue from existing assets (in corporate speak).


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 21, 2017)

HI Ben, what about owning HZ-01 and HZ-02 ? Cheers



SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there, anyone that already owns HZ01 and HZ03 will get a free copy of Hans Zimmer Percussion. Ben.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 21, 2017)

As someone who doesn’t own any HZ libraries this is brilliant, I’m on holiday in Spain atm and the SA website is showing Euro’s, anyone have the UK price?


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 21, 2017)

I wish I didn't buy the HZ02....
HZ01 & 03 are awesome....


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 21, 2017)

No thanks, I'll pass !

I own HZ01 and HZ02. There are clipping and phasing issues in HZ01 that were never fixed, and HZ02 was a quite disappointing and overpriced product.

All the best to Spitfire, but this "paying half-update" reminds me of another company.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 21, 2017)

You should try reading your post as a dyslexic like me, anxiety attack at any time LOL.

@christianhenson please fix this mess.




Ryan99 said:


> Let's see if I get this right:
> 
> I already own HZ01. I could upgrade to HZ Percussion for 106$. I would get most of the stuff from HZ03 as a bonus, but wouldn't be able to use many mixes from HZ01 that I already have inside HZ Percussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> One thing not addressed in the FAQ: if both HZP and HZPP (forthcoming Professional version) are essentially a combination of HZ01 and HZ03 with NKS support, why did Spitfire also take HZ02 off sale? Is that product being discontinued without any replacement, or is it also going to be made a part of this (maybe just the Professional version, perhaps)?


Hi there, HZ02 is not coming off sale.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> HI Ben, what about owning HZ-01 and HZ-02 ? Cheers


Hi SP, HZ02 isn't part of the new Hans Zimmer Percussion library, so you can get a crossgrade price because you own HZ01 but you won't get anything extra off if you own HZ02. Ben


----------



## ckiraly (Sep 21, 2017)

Whoa! A FREE library! For those that own HZ01 and HZ03. Another reason to love Spitfire!


----------



## kavinsky (Sep 21, 2017)

these constant repacks are confusing :/


----------



## procreative (Sep 21, 2017)

So what will be the price of the Pro version? I think its important to see the total cost?


----------



## Mornats (Sep 21, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> As someone who doesn’t own any HZ libraries this is brilliant, I’m on holiday in Spain atm and the SA website is showing Euro’s, anyone have the UK price?



£259 inc. VAT is the sale price, £349 is the normal price.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

procreative said:


> So what will be the price of the Pro version? I think its important to see the total cost?


We're not actually announcing the price just yet but it will be less than the cost of HZ01 and HZ03 (even at their current prices) and of course you will pay the same price whether you wait to buy Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional or if you buy Hans Zimmer Percussion now and upgrade.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hans Zimmer Percussion is Hans' mixes from HZ01 and HZ03. Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional (coming soon) is everything included in Hans Zimmer Percussion plus additional content from HZ01 and HZ03



Interesting ! 

I don't have any of the HZ Percussion Libraries, so I might wait for the _HZ Perc. Pro_. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 21, 2017)

Mornats said:


> £259 inc. VAT is the sale price, £349 is the normal price.


Ah thanks, I thought it was something along those lines!


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 21, 2017)

does this use the same samples as HZ01 and HZ03 or do we need to re download everything??

Asking for my SSDs...


----------



## Voider (Sep 21, 2017)

The music demos on the website don't work for me (Player).


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 21, 2017)

Way too complicated.

What I really don't get is the FAQ talks about extra "mixes" in HZpp over HZp and HZlegacy. I don't want or need mixes. With the samples, I can mix them. I don't get it.

So, they fixed the UI? For how much?

Does not add up for me. Even though I have wanted HZ01 for ages...,


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 21, 2017)

seems like a good deal for us who didnt get HZ01/03. but for those who have these, how are the other mixes compare? 
or do you guys just use the on board hans zimmer mixes? 

Also, would there be an upgrade program from this version to the pro?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> does this use the same samples as HZ01 and HZ03 or do we need to re download everything??
> 
> Asking for my SSDs...


Hi, the library is a complete new download so it won't use the samples from your HZ01 and HZ03 libraries. Ben


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 21, 2017)

The sound is incredible! Very very good! I can`t wait for Han's mixes. 

Congratulations, Spitfire!


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 21, 2017)

Voider said:


> The music demos on the website don't work for me (Player).


This is now fixed!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 21, 2017)

I'd passed on HZ01 and 03. This I'll have to have. Great work on that UI!


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 21, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi, the library is a complete new download so it won't use the samples from your HZ01 and HZ03 libraries. Ben



My SSD bay was worried you'd say that...


----------



## will_m (Sep 21, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Way too complicated.
> 
> What I really don't get is the FAQ talks about extra "mixes" in HZpp over HZp and HZlegacy. I don't want or need mixes. With the samples, I can mix them. I don't get it.



Could be wrong but I don't think any of the mixes are in their raw state, each set is by a different person and I think uses different mics, mic positions, outboard etc. The mixes do sounds very different.

I like the JXL ones for epic type tracks and the GF, AM ones for more traditional orchestral type stuff.

Personally I'd have preferred just a free UI/NKS update without adding the HZ03 content, have that as the paid add-on instead.


----------



## christianhenson (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi there... the reason for repackaging these and our BML range is people found the modular approach frustrating and for many, the worst of all worlds. Not everyone (ahem... me) wants 100s of gigs of drums to take on the road. But more importantly when I load these behemoths I don't want hundreds of instances of kontajt so the big news is Kickstart.

We sit for days trying to work the best most fair way of doing these and the confusion it causes is indicative of how complicated the library system was! 

So we're rectifying that in the fairest way possible, rewarding those who have committed the most and everyone else as best we can without alienating anyone from the process.

I'll encourage the team to release more pro details before the promo is over so you can make the best possible educated decision.

But my headline piece of advice is if you have hz01 and hz03 you're laughing if you have hz01 and don't have hz03 this is the best possible op to get content from hz03 which is my fave of the bunch. It will then get you an upgrade path to pro which will make your life happy and drummy (although I'm gonna stick to the HZ version as my T3 won't handle geoff's mic-fest and I am in love with HZ's mixes).

Mich love

Ch


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 21, 2017)

will_m said:


> Could be wrong but I don't think any of the mixes are in their raw state, each set is by a different person and I think uses different mics, mic positions, outboard etc. The mixes do sounds very different.


Very hard to tell from the HZP page - that only lists the instruments. The legacy HZ01 page lists lots of different mics - hard to tell from that what the user can mix themselves or if there are "hidden" features to the artist mixes not accessible. I think maybe it's this kind of basic explanation of the product that would be useful to me.


----------



## Voider (Sep 21, 2017)

So do I understand this right, Hans Zimmer Percussion is HZ01 + HZ03 with a new UI?


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 21, 2017)

Voider said:


> So do I understand this right, Hans Zimmer Percussion is HZ01 + HZ03 with a new UI?


Minus some stuff that will be in a later paid add-on... if I understand correctly


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 21, 2017)

Voider said:


> So do I understand this right, Hans Zimmer Percussion is HZ01 + HZ03 with a new UI?


and only Hans mix, nothing more


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you Ben for your reply.

@christianhenson I'm somewhat less confused and frustrated now after your post. Cheers.



SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi SP, HZ02 isn't part of the new Hans Zimmer Percussion library, so you can get a crossgrade price because you own HZ01 but you won't get anything extra off if you own HZ02. Ben


----------



## procreative (Sep 21, 2017)

From what I have been told, this version includes Close, Room and Surround Mics from the HZ mixes. If you buy or own HZ01 and HZ03 the Pro version will be "free". If you own HZ01 its £90+ plus whatever they charge for Pro (but you dont need to get this if the HZ mixes are enough for you.

Personally its a tough call. Pay more money and get less content but increased usability, then pay again just to have the Mic Mixes I already have, but get the Solo product as well (which not sure I need or want).


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 21, 2017)

Bought it! Can’t wait to download and play with it!


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 21, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> But my headline piece of advice is if you have hz01 and hz03 you're laughing if you have hz01 and don't have hz03 this is the best possible op to get content from hz03 which is my fave of the bunch.



I think it all comes down to this^, regarding complaints.
I am also a HZ01 only user. To get that new UI, and retain the extra mics I already own in HZ01 would mean I would have to either "cross grade to HZ, then upgrade to Pro" or buy "HZ03".

I wish there was a free upgrade path for HZ01 owners too. HZ Percussions Pro without the HZ03 content would have been fair to both "HZ01only users" and "HZ01+HZ03 users".
Because if that were the case, I'm pretty sure no one would have problems with this "trend".


On top of that, HZ01 still has bugs like missing samples from JunkieXL mixes.
I also remember the drum rolls having a bug as well.
I wonder if the legacy library will receive fixes or would HZ01only users have to do a payed HZ Pro upgrade to get those fixes.

BTW, thx for chiming in Christian. I felt like Spitfire was trying to stay away from this topic.

[Edited]
With that said, I was interested in HZ03 as well, so I guess I'll look through the videos and demos again and consider wether or not to get it now, which will give me the HZPercussion Pro upgrade for free.
But either way, even if I become a HZ03 owner, I still feel its unfair to HZ01only owners.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 21, 2017)

The only Spitfire percussion that I own is what came with Albion One. So the way I see it, I get HZ01 and HZ03 - previously £750 worth of percussion for £259 (at intro price) so long as I'm happy with "just" the HZ mix. For my needs I should scrabbling around for my credit card right now


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 21, 2017)

The JXL mixes are definitely my favourite. It would be quite irksome if I had to pay to upgrade to the gui and then pay again for the "pro" version, just to get NKS support.


----------



## tav.one (Sep 21, 2017)

Can't live without JXL mixes either, those will have to be used the old way till HZPP comes.

Do we have a tentative date for the Pro version release?


----------



## SillyMidOn (Sep 21, 2017)

ckiraly said:


> Whoa! A FREE library! For those that own HZ01 and HZ03. Another reason to love Spitfire!


You're not getting any new content, dude!


----------



## SillyMidOn (Sep 21, 2017)

procreative said:


> This is a bit of a trend, to get needed improvements you need to pay to get effectively a stymied version of what you have. Sable became SCS which cost over £160 (unless you owned the Ensembles as well) to get the same Mic Mixes with little change apart from GUI tweaks, Player version and a Performance Legato.
> 
> This one is a very tricky one. For me HZ01 is very wasteful in its design, you have to have separate NKIs for every drum type and they are all mapped to the same keys making playing them simultaneously very difficult.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.... it leaves a bad taste.


----------



## John Busby (Sep 21, 2017)

@SpitfireSupport 
where is the video look into the GUI that Paul mentions in the walk-through?


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 21, 2017)

What are the mixes?
Are they just presets of the mic positions and other settings in the interface... or is there some other mojo that is not being mentioned?


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 21, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> @SpitfireSupport
> where is the video look into the GUI that Paul mentions in the walk-through?



it's the big video above the walkthrough on the webpage. i.e. "how it works"


----------



## John Busby (Sep 21, 2017)

all i'm seeing is the trailer


----------



## John Busby (Sep 21, 2017)

oKay, i see it now 
it was below these videos under the GUI stuff


----------



## thereus (Sep 21, 2017)

Given that we are still waiting for most of the promised additional mic packages for SSO, I wouldn't rely on the pro version landing any time soon.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 21, 2017)

Christian,

Your Dawn Z demo is quite wonderful.

.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 21, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> oKay, i see it now
> it was below these videos under the GUI stuff



yup, sorry. i must have thought i was at the top of the page but was actually further down...


----------



## Architekton (Sep 21, 2017)

@SpitfireSupport And what was the reason behind this idea...HZ01 and 03 in one package? Was there a problem with them being separated?


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 21, 2017)

I have this same question. Was about to jump into HZ1 and possibly HZ3 but now thinking about getting this new HZ Percussion and seeing what happens with the Pro addition. 

But I'm wondering if I'll be missing out on those JXL etc mixes etc... 



mc_deli said:


> What are the mixes?
> Are they just presets of the mic positions and other settings in the interface... or is there some other mojo that is not being mentioned?


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 21, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> I have this same question. Was about to jump into HZ1 and possibly HZ3 but now thinking about getting this new HZ Percussion and seeing what happens with the Pro addition.
> 
> But I'm wondering if I'll be missing out on those JXL etc mixes etc...



They are different folders all together with the material reinterpreted at the stem level.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks, I need to read the FAQs! If anyone here didn't have any HZ SF drums yet, what would you do, go straight to the HZ Percussion...? 




D Halgren said:


> They are different folders all together with the material reinterpreted at the stem level.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 21, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Thanks, I need to read the FAQs! If anyone here didn't have any HZ SF drums yet, what would you do, go straight to the HZ Percussion...?



I think the cost at this point will be pretty negligible. I guess it depends on how fast you want to hear those extra mixes. I personally am going to wait for the Pro version so I don't have to download, erase, download, as I already have HZ1&3.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 21, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Thanks, I need to read the FAQs! If anyone here didn't have any HZ SF drums yet, what would you do, go straight to the HZ Percussion...?


Yes, that's what I did. Based on everything else I have, I never did buy into the full versions, but feel this will give me what I really need and want. Downloading now, so perhaps more comments later once I've had a chance to explore the library further. The price and content are right and so was the timing...for me at least.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 21, 2017)

For the excruciatingly slow class, does HZ Perc have all the _content_ of HZ1 and 3?


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 21, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> For the excruciatingly slow class, does HZ Perc have all the _content_ of HZ1 and 3?



No, it doesn't have all the extra mixes and mics. Pro version will.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 21, 2017)

The page lists the Timpani, but the walkthrough video never mentions them and the GUI don’t seem to have them.. anybody knows where are they in the gui?!
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/hans-zimmer-percussion/


----------



## storyteller (Sep 21, 2017)

I like it.


C-Wave said:


> The page lists the Timpani, but the walkthrough video never mentions them and the GUI don’t seem to have them.. anybody knows where are they in the gui?!
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/hans-zimmer-percussion/



At 0:23 in the video, it shows 2 separate NKIs - One as "Hans Zimmer Percussion" and the other as "Hans Zimmer Timpani"


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 21, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> The page lists the Timpani, but the walkthrough video never mentions them and the GUI don’t seem to have them.. anybody knows where are they in the gui?!
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/hans-zimmer-percussion/


They’re a separate Kontakt instrument from the looks of it


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 21, 2017)

storyteller said:


> I like it.
> 
> 
> At 0:23 in the video, it shows 2 separate NKIs - One as "Hans Zimmer Percussion" and the other as "Hans Zimmer Timpani"


Thanks.. that’s actually the “how it works” video.
but why have it as a separate patch; beats the purpose of a unified GUI!


----------



## VinRice (Sep 21, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Thanks.. that’s actually the “how it works” video.
> but why have it as a separate patch; beats the purpose of a unified GUI!


Timps are a pitched instrument. You want them as a separate NKI. Rolls for each pitch etc. Makes sense.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 21, 2017)

Of course! Thanks *** hits his forehread***


----------



## procreative (Sep 21, 2017)

I really think they should announce the price of the Pro version too, as for those that already own the whole product its helps explain the total cost to "crossgrade".


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 21, 2017)

I just bought HZ1 last week and now this what are the odds, i'm still a little confused so help me out here please, so its all the same content with more mic mixes? The new version has all bugs ironed out that were suppose to fixed and given as a free update to existing owners? If i utilize the crossgrade to get the new update do i then have to buy HZ3 or get another crossgrade on that? Only asking because it might be better to buy HZ3 and get both free.


----------



## Ryan99 (Sep 21, 2017)

jadedsean said:


> I just bought HZ1 last week and now this what are the odds, i'm still a little confused so help me out here please, so its all the same content with more mic mixes? The new version has all bugs ironed out that were suppose to fixed and given as a free update to existing owners? If i utilize the crossgrade to get the new update do i then have to buy HZ3 or get another crossgrade on that? Only asking because it might be better to buy HZ3 and get both free.


I asked them earlier in the thread and they answered me.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 21, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> Seems like if you go for the upgrade it'll make HZ01 and HZ03 redundant and you can remove them.


Unless you never want to open those old projects again, you'll need to keep HZ01 + HZ03 handy.
That's my gripe with the repackaging system.


----------



## Musicam (Sep 21, 2017)

Good product and interesting remake. I waited a great surprise  I hope that Typhon coming soon this december but I would like a orchestra library that I can sculpt sounds, violins, violas, cellos, a whole orchestra. At this point I would like to dream with the choir and a chinese and japenese orchestra  Imagination and time is the power!


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 21, 2017)

Good to see they've followed the same lines as the Mural migration to SSO. A horizontal cut of mixes in a smaller package without sacrificing any quality. I've owned the HZ bundle for a few years now and I'm still finding myself experimenting with mashing up mixes every time which is an insane level of flexibility but a nightmare for my ADD. This new library will help me focus on the core basics without getting distracted with hours of experimentation. 

Surprised they didn't highlight the size of this as a major bonus - unlike HZ01, you can actually slot this on a laptop next to other stuff which is just brilliant for those of us traveling lots. This is such a huge deal. And for this price, if I didn't have HZB already I'd be jumping all over this. Total bargain.


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 21, 2017)

Mornats said:


> The only Spitfire percussion that I own is what came with Albion One. So the way I see it, I get HZ01 and HZ03 - previously £750 worth of percussion for £259 (at intro price) so long as I'm happy with "just" the HZ mix. For my needs I should scrabbling around for my credit card right now


I know some others love the JXL mixes but I've never found them to have the same power as the HZ ones.


----------



## christianhenson (Sep 21, 2017)

Windy, I'm also looking forward to being able to give HZ Perc some T3 love when I'm on the move! I know a lot of people who swear by the JXL mixes too though...


----------



## Vastman (Sep 21, 2017)

From the Frequently Asked Questions on Spitfire's website:

_"Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional will contain additional microphones and mixes from Hans Zimmer, Junkie XL, Alan Meyerson, Steve Lipson and Geoff Foster."
_
Don't know what that all means but they mention Junkie XL.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 22, 2017)

Vastman said:


> From the Frequently Asked Questions on Spitfire's website:
> 
> _"Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional will contain additional microphones and mixes from Hans Zimmer, Junkie XL, Alan Meyerson, Steve Lipson and Geoff Foster."
> _
> Don't know what that all means but they mention Junkie XL.



Different people did different mixes of the recordings (different microphones + placements, preamps etc).


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 22, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Different people did different mixes of the recordings (different microphones + placements, preamps etc).


Might not sound like a big deal, but each mix from a different engineer sounds like a whole new set of drums. As soon as you start layering and panning them it starts to sound like the whole horizon is one large Roman legion. Few drums, but massive variability and flexibility. You want people to stop eating their popcorn and start listening to the music - layering mics and mixs in the any of the HZ packs is the way to go.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, Sorry if it has been asked and answered before and I missed it.
Does anyone know of a good video (or audio) comparing the different mixes in HZ01 and HZ03....thanks
rsp


----------



## procreative (Sep 22, 2017)

Out of interest anyone downloaded this yet and does it just include the Split Mics or does it also include a Stereo Mix?


----------



## Guffy (Sep 22, 2017)

Can you release a "Junkie XL only" version as well?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 22, 2017)

zvenx said:


> Hi, Sorry if it has been asked and answered before and I missed it.
> Does anyone know of a good video (or audio) comparing the different mixes in HZ01 and HZ03....thanks
> rsp


There is some mix comparisons in the first HZ01 walkthrough @13:30 here.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 22, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> There is some mix comparisons in the first HZ01 walkthrough @13:30 here.



Thanks,
Off to check it.
Thanks, sadly didn't find that too helpful.


rsp


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 22, 2017)

Disappointed. Here I was looking forward to another great product from SFA, only to find a repackage of a product I already own. They should reconsider their marketing strategy when it comes to products which are nothing new.


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 22, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Disappointed. Here I was looking forward to another great product from SFA, only to find a repackage of a product I already own. They should reconsider their marketing strategy when it comes to products which are nothing new.


It makes sense since it follows the same evolution path as Mural - provide a pack with all the core, most valuable stuff with only the most essential mixes, at a fraction of the cost. One can then choose to grow it based on different mics and mixes rather than getting every mic and mix that you may not use and then having to buy new packs for extra articulations/instruments. This lowers the entry price point for their biggest products by up to 70+% making them more accessible to a bigger market. Not everyone wants to invest $1000+ just on percussion so this makes a lot of sense. Throw in the bonus that they take up a way smaller footprint and suddenly the flexibility goes up. If you already own the full bundles then you get it for free anyway so no one loses. It's a win, win, win for everyone.

I was dubious when they first did this with Mural but SSO enabled me to get far more instruments for a fraction of the cost so have been eternally grateful since (as have my Directors because they're getting a better product). The only people losing out here would be Spitfire if they can't expand their market to compensate the loss in revenue from moving away from selling much higher priced packages to fewer people. The price points are competitive with others now but you get the high, tailor made, SA quality we've come to expect. Brilliant marketing if you ask me.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 22, 2017)

This! As someone who spent most of his adult life in advertising, i think just doing this would help quell some of the issues around this joint. not that sf has an unhappy client base problem. quite the opposite, they mke a great product, it gets better all the time, their customer satisfaction level i assume is through the roof. but when rebranding/reconfiguring it's always good to help longstanding users feel a part of it all. tricky when needing to interest new users at the same time, but not impossible either. notifying current users
individually about the newly configured stuff
could do the trick?




erica-grace said:


> Disappointed. Here I was looking forward to another great product from SFA, only to find a repackage of a product I already own. They should reconsider their marketing strategy when it comes to products which are nothing new.


----------



## tabulius (Sep 22, 2017)

Weird that they are branding this as a "new release". But I can't whine - I got a free upgrade. I downloaded it but don't know if this is a huge step forward, at least for me personally. HZ percussion was more or less a disappointment, especially the part 2 library.


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 22, 2017)

tabulius said:


> Weird that they are branding this as a "new release". But I can't whine - I got a free upgrade. I downloaded it but don't know if this is a huge step forward, at least for me personally. HZ percussion was more or less a disappointment, especially the part 2 library.


Used in the right context HZ02 is a killer library. I used it for an action movie a few years ago with some guitars and SSB trumpets and told the director to make sure it got mixed LOUD. When I saw the final thing on a big screen the HZ02 drums blew the effing roof off. It definitely left me thinking 'did I really just do that?' It's not for every occasion, but used right it can be phenomenal.

Got to remember that this one is the twisted, evil step sister in the family!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 22, 2017)

zvenx said:


> Thanks,
> Off to check it.
> Thanks, sadly didn't find that too helpful.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. Daniel James also has a video, going through mixes @ 42min (his are long)


----------



## Voider (Sep 22, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Disappointed. Here I was looking forward to another great product from SFA, only to find a repackage of a product I already own. They should reconsider their marketing strategy when it comes to products which are nothing new.



Totally disagree here. For this price now for people like me the new version is a way better entry point than the HZ01 percussion. Not everyone has a huge income and some people can start with less but still lot, and be happy to save a few bucks. Also the new interface looks great.

That being said, I hardly doubt that creating this new package did bear in proportion to the effort that's necessary to create a brand new product, and that the team that would usually do that was strongly involved here. The guys developing new ideas or making the records are most likely from a different department than those working on the interface/software.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 22, 2017)

Would some kind person please check something out for me? In the HZ Timpani patch, it appears that CC11 is controlling Releases, NOT Expression (as mentioned in the manual) and CC17, which is supposed to control Releases doesn't appear to be doing anything. Re. CC11, I tried sending it from both an expression pedal and from a controller lane in Cubase, and both times it controlled Releases. CC11 seems to work as expected with the combo and individual patches.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry if this has already been explained, but i couldn't find the answer. 

I own HZ01. if I buy HZ percussion today, does that mean I will receive a free upgrade on HZ Percussion Pro when it comes out?!

Or will I still have to pay more for the HZPP upgrade?


----------



## VinRice (Sep 22, 2017)

The HZ libraries were always a dream but the price of entry was just unjustifiable. Ensembles and solos combined, new interface, generous early-bird discount? It is simply impossible for me, and I suspect a LOT of people, not to buy this library. The sign of an excellent product.


----------



## procreative (Sep 22, 2017)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been explained, but i couldn't find the answer.
> 
> I own HZ01. if I buy HZ percussion today, does that mean I will receive a free upgrade on HZ Percussion Pro when it comes out?!
> 
> Or will I still have to pay more for the HZPP upgrade?



You will have to pay for Pro, only owners of HZ01 and HZ03 get anything for free.

I have done some maths and the current deal to new customers is actually not much better than HZ01 purchasers. Yes you get Solos, but you get less content in terms of Mic Sets/Producer Mixes. Original HZ01 on its own on launch was £299, HZ Percussion is £259.

IF you buy Pro it will probably be around £220-230, taking it up to around £480-490. If you buy HZ01 and HZ03 now it will cost about £490 then you get both new versions 'free'. In this way you get the same deal effectively.

However new customers get the choice to stick with HZ Mics only and spend less. Plus you get a much better GUI/Usability.

I still somehow feel the Kickstarter scripting should have been a free update like Percussion. But thats the choice of the developer and as they have established their reputation now vs when they were still growing. Its their prerogative.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 22, 2017)

Making things better is always welcome here. I think the concept is good.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 22, 2017)

Voider said:


> Totally disagree here



You disagree with what? The fact that I am disappointed? How does one disagree with that? :/

Perhaps you misunderstood. I am not saying they should not repackage the products they have already released. I am saying they should not put forth these types of marketing campaigns for re-released products. They should save these types of marketing campaigns for newly released products. It's like the boy that cried wolf. At some point, people are going to see one of these epic marketing campaigns, and figure it is just another re-released product.

So, by all means, let them go ahead an repackage. Just save the *SOMETHING HUGE COMING SOON* for new releases, that's all


----------



## rlw (Sep 22, 2017)

I have HZ01 but was considering HZ03 (which is now $199). I was considering if I should just wait for the Hans Zimmer Pro or if I should get the HZ03 now. Since I want all the mic positions, is it better to wait for the cross grade price of the Pro version or should I get HZ03 now since it is offered at a reduced price? If the price was the same for the cross grade of the Pro version then I might get HZ03 now rather than wait ?


----------



## Voider (Sep 22, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Perhaps you misunderstood. I am not saying they should not repackage the products they have already released. I am saying they should not put forth these types of marketing campaigns for re-released products. They should save these types of marketing campaigns for newly released products. It's like the boy that cried wolf. At some point, people are going to see one of these epic marketing campaigns, and figure it is just another re-released product.



Yes I did misunderstood you, it seemed to me as you were saying that what they brought to their store now is not worth it and they should've concentrated on better, new releases. But got your point now.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 22, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Sorry to hear. Daniel James also has a video, going through mixes @ 42min (his are long)



Thank you so much....... yes when I have five hours to spare will check it out (was just a dig at Daniel......I kid I kid)
But I am sure it will be helpful.
thanks
rsp


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 22, 2017)

zvenx said:


> Thank you so much....... yes when I have five hours to spare will check it out (was just a dig at Daniel......I kid I kid)
> But I am sure it will be helpful.
> thanks
> rsp


This one is a mere hour and a half, some of his videos are 2 or 3 times that. 

As he mentions, the HZ mixes are boomier, which is nice. But they had many mics to mix from so the other mixes are varied and useful. This first version is a great way to get into Hz Perc, fixing the issues with the original version of the GUI and make custom setups with just the drums/sounds you like, very easy. Even switches for two finger setup (my preference). I would probably build a setup with all the big drums in one patch, then a smaller drum patch, and the tymp patch.

If you find you use this version often and want the other mixes, there will be an upgrade path to professional version (most likely the difference in intro prices). I would assume the pro version will be $200-$300 more


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 25, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Would some kind person please check something out for me? In the HZ Timpani patch, it appears that CC11 is controlling Releases, NOT Expression (as mentioned in the manual) and CC17, which is supposed to control Releases doesn't appear to be doing anything. Re. CC11, I tried sending it from both an expression pedal and from a controller lane in Cubase, and both times it controlled Releases. CC11 seems to work as expected with the combo and individual patches.



Hi there, would you be so kind as to visit us at spitfireaudio.com/support and either start a chat session, create a ticket or give us a call? I don't know if there's an issue here but one of our technicians can check it out for you. Thanks! Ben


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 25, 2017)

Is the new HZ perc sounds better than the old one?
Anyone can tell us? 
I am very happy with the old one... To be honest


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm wondering if this is the economy sized (Olympus Elements) version of the London Ensembles.

Either way, I have a ton of percussion. Easy pass.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 25, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there, would you be so kind as to visit us at spitfireaudio.com/support and either start a chat session, create a ticket or give us a call? I don't know if there's an issue here but one of our technicians can check it out for you. Thanks! Ben


Thanks Ben, but I already did that when no reply was received here last week. My approach was to try to confirm the problem before bothering Support. In any case, Support did respond this morning, mentioned it was a known issue and provided me with a hot fix for now.
I was surprised that no one here could confirm since obviously purchasers would observe the same problem if they tried to control expression in that patch. Is it okay to post the link to the hot fix here?

EDIT: Please note, that after replacing the original file with the hot fix, the CC assignments are still incorrect. However, one can now right click on the controls and REASSIGN the settings to the 'correct' ones...e.g. CC11 for Expression. That wasn't possible with the original file.


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 25, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> Is the new HZ perc sounds better than the old one?
> Anyone can tell us?
> I am very happy with the old one... To be honest


Exactly the same sounds as the HZ01/03 libraries - but with a subset of mics on this release (to make it smaller for those who want the best stuff in a smaller footprint) + the new UI. It does have a couple of new combo patches not listed on the website's articulations list that the originals didn't have (Epic Hits), which are multiple drums added together to save you layering from scratch. All the sounds appear to be the same.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2017)

So, I've been away/busy a lot lately and I came by this update. Just a few questions- I would think that they (spitfire) will no longer support the older version a got? (HZ01) So, basically it means that I HAVE to buy this one to get further updates/upgrades? Is that true? I only got the HZ01 as I think that satisfies me needs. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## rlw (Sep 25, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Rod, you will pay less by crossgrading to HZ Percussion Pro but if you buy HZ03 now, you will get HZ Percussion Pro for free when it is released. Let us know if you have further questions. Ben


Thanks for the Info. That helps.. I will wait then. Thanks so much ..


----------



## Spip (Sep 25, 2017)

Ryan said:


> So, basically it means that I HAVE to buy this one to get further updates/upgrades? Is that true?



Not only this one but the upgrade to Pro version to use what you already bought... (probably a little bit under 200€)

There were 2 products, basically the ensemble and the solo drums. Obviously, it was too complex to understand for someone not initiated, so the brains at Spitfire had to find something much simpler : there is now 2 products but this time, one set of mixes vs all the mixes ! 

It's also easier for those using a laptop as they don't have to choose which mix they prefer to install. It's HZ's mix for everyone...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 25, 2017)

Does HZ Perc. Pro only offer more Mic options compared to HZ Perc. ? or does it also have more Percussion Instruments ?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 25, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Does HZ Perc. Pro only offer more Mic options compared to HZ Perc. ? or does it also have more Percussion Instruments ?



Yes, pro is more mic mixes only. The instruments are the same. But be aware that the mixes are all different (mixed from many mics) so it is useful to have them all. That said the Hz mixes are nice and cinematic, and the upgrade to pro may not be too bad when released (intro price).


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 25, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Yes, pro is more mic mixes only. The instruments are the same. But be aware that the mixes are all different (mixed from many mics) so it is useful to have them all. That said the Hz mixes are nice and cinematic, and the upgrade to pro may not be too bad when released (intro price).



Thanks for the feedback. I might just go forward, and get _HZ Percussion_ for now, and see if it is worth upgrading to the Pro version later on.


----------



## rlw (Sep 25, 2017)

Having worked with HZ1, I really like the various mike mixes. The negative is that it takes time, but the sound variations are worth it.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 25, 2017)

Feature requests:
1. Rather a bug; Don't understand why the Taikos are mapped to C -1 to F -1 which is outside the range of a 88 keyboard (mine is NI S-88).
Also Paper Djuns is mapped onto G -1. A -1 is the lowermost limit of an 88 key keyboard.
2. Would be nice in the new interface to have the Drum set being keyed flash while it's keys are being hit. This gives a quick visual feedback what I'm playing.

Thanks!
Edited above for clarity.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2017)

Spip said:


> Not only this one but the upgrade to Pro version to use what you already bought... (probably a little bit under 200€)
> 
> There were 2 products, basically the ensemble and the solo drums. Obviously, it was too complex to understand for someone not initiated, so the brains at Spitfire had to find something much simpler : there is now 2 products but this time, one set of mixes vs all the mixes !
> 
> It's also easier for those using a laptop as they don't have to choose which mix they prefer to install. It's HZ's mix for everyone...



This is just F*ÆØCk up. I'm a huge SA user/fan, but this really makes me regret some purchases. Well, I'm not going to pay for something that will give me less then what I got regarding mics, mixes etc. I really feel that Spitfire Audio should consider treating their older costumers with a bit better service with their upgrade/updates paths. I was hoping that they would continue to support the HZ01 with updates. Now I would be more on the hold buying stuff from them knowing they would change their "support/updates" service at one point. Been seeing it a lot lately..

Best
Ryan


----------



## SillyMidOn (Sep 26, 2017)

*<<Moderator note - Apologies for deleting the entire post, and no doubt there may have been some legitimate points in this post, but disparaging the name of a company is way out of line, especially in a Commercial Announcements thread. Admittedly, I suppose I could have edited out the multiple occurrences, but honestly, I have better things to do with my time than edit sentence by sentence, so lazy guy that I am, I deleted the whole thing.>>*


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2017)

I even bought it the release date, nr 2/3. And the HZ mixes are ok, but I tend to use ALL the other mixes even more. I say, Give me a fu**** HUI-update for HZ01. That's what I payed for in the FIRST PLACE!! I'm really miss-satisfied with Spitfire Audio and their business model atm. Makes me sad!

Best
Ryan


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm a little bit puzzled why some of the Articulations are mapped off the range of the 88 Keys. It makes certain Arts unplayable. There must be a reason for that?


----------



## Paul Thomson (Sep 26, 2017)

*deleted*


----------



## brett (Sep 26, 2017)

Steady on some of you. There are issues that can rightfully be discussed, but there's a sense of entitlement creeping in at times that leaves me a little uncomfortable. 

At the very least this sort of thing does not belong in the commercial thread.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 26, 2017)

brett said:


> Steady on some of you. There are issues that can rightfully be discussed, but there's a sense of entitlement creeping in at times that leaves me a little uncomfortable.
> 
> At the very least this sort of thing does not belong in the commercial thread.


People telling them how to run their business is embarrassing.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 26, 2017)

Ryan said:


> This is just F*ÆØCk up. I'm a huge SA user/fan, but this really makes me regret some purchases. Well, I'm not going to pay for something that will give me less then what I got regarding mics, mixes etc. I really feel that Spitfire Audio should consider treating their older costumers with a bit better service with their upgrade/updates paths. I was hoping that they would continue to support the HZ01 with updates. Now I would be more on the hold buying stuff from them knowing they would change their "support/updates" service at one point. Been seeing it a lot lately..
> 
> Best
> Ryan



Hi Ryan. Paying for major updates is not unique in the software world by any means and we're only asking people that are actually getting more content (those that only own HZ01 OR HZ03) to pay for a crossgrade. Those that already own HZ01 and HZ03 get it for free.

When it comes to support, we will continue to support HZ01 and HZ03 so please, if you have noticed bugs, report them don't assume that we know about that bug that you have noticed. www.spitfireaudio.com/support 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Ryan. Paying for major updates is not unique in the software world by any means and we're only asking people that are actually getting more content (those that only own HZ01 OR HZ03) to pay for a crossgrade. Those that already own HZ01 and HZ03 get it for free.
> 
> When it comes to support, we will continue to support HZ01 and HZ03 so please, if you have noticed bugs, report them don't assume that we know about that bug that you have noticed. www.spitfireaudio.com/support
> 
> ...



I fully understand that paying for a major update is valid. But is this really a major update? For me it's just an old package with new paper. 

I don't have any issues with hz01, I love it. And use it all the time. So, you say you will release a updated hui of hz01? (Continue support for hz01?) 
In my case: I own hz01, but with the crossgrade I get hz03, but with fewer mixes and microphonees. Is that really a major update? I'm just asking polite.


----------



## pmountford (Sep 26, 2017)

If there is one sample library Ive had the mileage out of its HZ01. One library Ive never ever regretted purchasing. So its great to hear that it is still being updated. Not that it does need it though to continue to be useful. And for those of us who dont have HZ03, another option to purchase at a reduced price. Another positive. I dont understand the outcry of negativity for a developer who continues to find ways of improving their products. Surely there's a way to express your opinion to be taken seriously and not sound like a teenage having a tantrum..


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 26, 2017)

My issue is I bought HZ1 four days before this new release and from what I've being reading it will now become obsolete in the future, meaning no future updates and possibly worst of all won't work in the future kontakt updates, is this the case Spitfire? If so I find highly suspect that you continued to sell this library knowing it may be a obsolete in the future for new paying customers . I have bought many of your libraries and enjoyed using them in my projects but From what I've read I find this really unfair on loyal customers. Can you shed light on this Spitfire?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 26, 2017)

Ryan said:


> I fully understand that paying for a major update is valid. But is this really a major update? For me it's just an old package with new paper.
> 
> I don't have any issues with hz01, I love it. And use it all the time. So, you say you will release a updated hui of hz01? (Continue support for hz01?)
> In my case: I own hz01, but with the crossgrade I get hz03, but with fewer mixes and microphonees. Is that really a major update? I'm just asking polite.



When I mention "continued support" I'm talking about help from our support department and bug fixes where needed. When I talked about the crossgrade, it was in reference to Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional. Ben


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 26, 2017)

jadedsean said:


> My issue is I bought HZ1 four days before this new release and from what I've being reading it will now become obsolete in the future, meaning no future updates and possibly worst of all won't work in the future kontakt updates, is this the case Spitfire? If so I find highly suspect that you continued to sell this library knowing it may be a obsolete in the future for new paying customers . I have bought many of your libraries and enjoyed using them in my projects but From what I've read I find this really unfair on loyal customers. Can you shed light on this Spitfire?



We will continue to support HZ01 which will mean updating it to fix bugs if necessary. There's no suggestion that it won't work in future Kontakt updates, that's pure speculation. There may come a time of course when any piece of software that you have bought needs investing in by you in order to make it work in whatever future technical infrastructure you choose to use it in.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 26, 2017)

At some time, probably sooner than later, Kontakt 6 will come around and will probably require a bit of work on the part of the devs to move their libraries up. So this "continued support" question is actually quite an important one.


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 26, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> We will continue to support HZ01 which will mean updating it to fix bugs if necessary. There's no suggestion that it won't work in future Kontakt updates, that's pure speculation. There may come a time of course when any piece of software that you have bought needs investing in by you in order to make it work in whatever future technical infrastructure you choose to use it in.



This is good to know Spitfire but Jamwerks has a point when Kontakt 6 arrives will my recent purchase of HZ1 be a looked upon as a necessary update for loyal consumers? I have two more question on this discussion, you state in your post "We will continue to support HZ01 which will mean updating it to fix bugs if necessary" what does if necessary mean? just for clarifications purposes. After reading some of the comments on both threads their has been numerous bugs mentioned in the existing format of HZ1 my other question is, have these bugs been addressed or only addressed in the new format of HZ1, meaning do i have to buy the crossgrade to get these updates? I will state with regards to the bug issues this may also be speculation as its what i have read so clarification will be appreciated. i love and enjoy using your products so you have a fan in me and i don't want to apart any lynching here i just want some transparency. Cheers


----------



## Paul Thomson (Sep 26, 2017)

Just as a point of fact, there are not 'numerous bugs' in HZ01. That is nonsense.

I have used this library in its current form on many TV shows, Games and two feature films. Christian has used it in many projects. Many of our customers use it daily in their work. 

This strange outcry from a small handful of members here that its 'unusable in its present form' or speculation on what might happen pending an unknown and not currently announced future update of a third party's software that we have no current knowledge of, is quite bizarre.

The product works!! It sounds incredible. Carry on using it happily!!

The vast, vast majority of our feedback was that people wanted a way to buy in with less complexity, and with all of the sounds, solo and ensemble, in one package. Thats what we have offered.

The Question - 'is it a major update' - yes it represents months of work porting this library to an entirely new codebase and redesigning the UI, and so on. 

I'd ask you to name a single other company that has invested in such an expansion in customer support as we have over the last year, and has released as many updates to products as we have over the last 4-5 years.

We work extremely hard and stand behind our products, continually looking for ways to improve and update them. I'm glad that we do get a lot of positive feedback on our support team as they are hard working and dedicated to providing the best support in the industry - this is our aim. 

All the best,

Paul


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 26, 2017)

jadedsean said:


> This is good to know Spitfire but Jamwerks has a point when Kontakt 6 arrives will my recent purchase of HZ1 be a looked upon as a necessary update for loyal consumers? I have two more question on this discussion, you state in your post "We will continue to support HZ01 which will mean updating it to fix bugs if necessary" what does if necessary mean? just for clarifications purposes. After reading some of the comments on both threads their has been numerous bugs mentioned in the existing format of HZ1 my other question is, have these bugs been addressed or only addressed in the new format of HZ1, meaning do i have to buy the crossgrade to get these updates? I will state with regards to the bug issues this may also be speculation as its what i have read so clarification will be appreciated. i love and enjoy using your products so you have a fan in me and i don't want to apart any lynching here i just want some transparency. Cheers



Hi. By "if necessary" I just mean that sometimes we get bugs reported that aren't actually bugs (believe it or not, what is and is not a bug gets a little subjective at times). We intend to fix the genuine HZ01 bugs that have been reported to us at spitfireaudio.com/support (unless there's a really good reason why we literally can't) - this means that if you own HZ01, you won't need to pay to upgrade to a version that has the bug fix. What's really important though is that if you find a bug, you report it to us at spitfireaudio.com/support - don't assume we know about it just because you saw it or you read about it on a forum somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> When I mention "continued support" I'm talking about help from our support department and bug fixes where needed. When I talked about the crossgrade, it was in reference to Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional. Ben



Ok. I'm done. Feels like this "concern" ain't getting the proper place inside of SA-headquarters.
Good luck!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2017)

paulthomson said:


> Just as a point of fact, there are not 'numerous bugs' in HZ01. That is nonsense.
> 
> I have used this library in its current form on many TV shows, Games and two feature films. Christian has used it in many projects. Many of our customers use it daily in their work.
> 
> ...


Please don't misunderstand me Paul. I have been using hz01 since day 1 without any problems or bugs. So I do not support those who say says /writes about that .. I've been using hz01 a lot, from blockbuster to great tv-shows.

Maybe that's the reason for my way of being stressed out by this update. That I like this product so much and I feel like I'm being squeezed into a corner forced to buy a new product to get further updates. I think it's ok, but I do need all of those mixes,microphones. And to pay more to get them is a bit sad for me.
For future communication, I'll send emails.

Good luck!


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 26, 2017)

paulthomson said:


> Just as a point of fact, there are not 'numerous bugs' in HZ01. That is nonsense.
> 
> I have used this library in its current form on many TV shows, Games and two feature films. Christian has used it in many projects. Many of our customers use it daily in their work.
> 
> ...



Okay Paul thanks for the clarification, when one reads these threads its hard to decipher what is factual, i myself bought the library four days before the new updated version so i was unaware of any bugs or issues in regards to this product, so naturally when i read these threads alarm bells went off, as for the third party issue i was afraid that my recent investment might not be usable in its current form in the future and just needed some information with this possibility. I'm not one to speculate and thats why i wanted to ask Spitfire these question directly but perhaps this should have been through your support team so i apologies on that front. thank you Paul for your transparency.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 26, 2017)

Ryan said:


> This is just F*ÆØCk up. I'm a huge SA user/fan, but this really makes me regret some purchases. Well, I'm not going to pay for something that will give me less then what I got regarding mics, mixes etc. I really feel that Spitfire Audio should consider treating their older costumers with a bit better service with their upgrade/updates paths. I was hoping that they would continue to support the HZ01 with updates. Now I would be more on the hold buying stuff from them knowing they would change their "support/updates" service at one point. Been seeing it a lot lately..
> 
> Best
> Ryan


Amen. The phasing issues have simply NO excuse to not have been fixed by now. I personally think they should slow down the cranking out, and do some fundamental fixes. As others have said getting a bug fixed via buying a new library is utter shite.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 26, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> Amen. The phasing issues have simply NO excuse to not have been fixed by now. I personally think they should slow down the cranking out, and do some fundamental fixes. As others have said getting a bug fixed via buying a new library is utter shite.



Hi there Justin, I wanted to make sure you were on the latest version of HZ01 or HZ03 but I couldn't find them on your account. Could you please contact support and report examples of these phasing issues so that we can look into them? As I've said before on this thread, we're looking at reported bugs but we do need people to report them to us so we can investigate. Thanks!


----------



## procreative (Sep 26, 2017)

paulthomson said:


> This strange outcry from a small handful of members here that its 'unusable in its present form' or speculation on what might happen pending an unknown and not currently announced future update of a third party's software that we have no current knowledge of, is quite bizarre.



Paul, I think on both sides there is a tendancy to get too defensive and I think sometimes you and Christian can be a bit too precious over critique. Providing comments are kept civil its useful customer feedback.

There are a few issues for me, the samples sound great and the variety of mixes excellent. However from day one I have found this product hard to use. I have HZ01 and Percussion and a similar update was done to the latter at no charge. Namely the Kickstarter interface. Having to have separate tracks for every drum is cumbersome and makes jamming ideas tricky.

1. If the existing transpose feature went beyond +/- 24 steps more patches could sit in one midi channel.
2. If the scripts were not locked drums could easily be shifted (tried moving the mapping but because the key colours are scripted the visual aspect gets broken).

To face paying £150-200 to essentially improve playability is a tough pill to swallow. I get the inclusion of Solos, but its only a valuable addition if its something you want. Its just a pity that there is not a much lower cost way of obtaining the updated scripting.

I own a lot of your stuff and like and use most, but HZ01 has been a bit of a duff one for me, not because of the sounds but because of the usability.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2017)

I own HZ01, going to buy HZ03 so I have the Solos I've been meaning to buy for a while, and then get all upgrades to HZ Percussion and HZ Percussion Pro when released. I'll just use HZ1 and HZ03 until HZ Percussion Pro is released so I can still use all Mic Positions and then switch over. Happy Days really.


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 26, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I own HZ01, going to buy HZ03 so I have the Solos I've been meaning to buy for a while, and then get all upgrades to HZ Percussion and HZ Percussion Pro when released. I'll just use HZ1 and HZ03 until HZ Percussion Pro is released so I can still use all Mic Positions and then switch over. Happy Days really.



It will cost you less just to upgrade Jono, its mentioned somewhere on this thread were Spitfire say buying both updates will be less expensive than buying HZ3 on the current discount.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2017)

jadedsean said:


> It will cost you less just to upgrade Jono, its mentioned somewhere on this thread were Spitfire say buying both updates will be less expensive than buying HZ3 on the current discount.



Oh really? Sorry, I've lost track on this thread.


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 26, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Oh really? Sorry, I've lost track on this thread.



It's actually on the other thread under the Sample Talk section
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/hans-zimmer-percussion.65145/page-5#post-4132381


SpitfireSupport said:


> I'm a little late to this as we check "non-commercial" threads a little less rigorously. The crossgrade price to HZ Perc Pro will be less for you if you already own HZ01 than if you didn't, so for YOU yes, the crossgrade price will be less than $93 but it will be more than that for those that did not already own HZ01 before this all began!


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 26, 2017)

Raphioli said:


> It's actually on the other thread under the Sample Talk section
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/hans-zimmer-percussion.65145/page-5#post-4132381



its also on this thread dude,

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/introducing-hans-zimmer-percussion.65053/page-5 




SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Ryan99, your best bet financially is to move to Hans Zimmer Percussion. You COULD buy HZ03 now and you would get Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional when it comes out but it will cost you more.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2017)

I'll wait then. Perfect.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 26, 2017)

Spitfire/Ben, please don’t ignore a valid new bug because you’re busy with... ok fresh:

Don't understand why the Taikos are mapped to C -1 to F -1 which is outside the range of a 88 keyboard. Mine is NI S-88, so the light guide don’t show the blue light of the taikos.. outside the range. I think remapping the whole thing ***with the black keys*** makes more sense.
Also Paper Djuns is mapped onto G -1. A -1 is the lowermost limit of an 88 key keyboard.

Thanks


----------



## procreative (Sep 26, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Spitfire/Ben, please don’t ignore a valid new bug because you’re busy with... ok fresh:
> 
> Don't understand why the Taikos are mapped to C -1 to F -1 which is outside the range of a 88 keyboard. Mine is NI S-88, so the light guide don’t show the blue light of the taikos.. outside the range. I think remapping the whole thing ***with the black keys*** makes more sense.
> Also Paper Djuns is mapped onto G -1. A -1 is the lowermost limit of an 88 key keyboard.
> ...



C-1 should not be outside an 88 key, they go down to C-2 from memory.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 26, 2017)

procreative said:


> C-1 should not be outside an 88 key, they go down to C-2 from memory.


Just to clarify, this is not not c1, it’s c minus 1, one octave below c0. A minus 1 is the lowest key on an 88 keyboard. Furthermore, look at the Kontakt keyboard, the lowest mapping that shows are the yellow (edit: green) key, the taikos are mapped as BLUE keys.


----------



## procreative (Sep 26, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Just to clarify, this is not not c1, it’s c minus 1, one octave below c0. A minus 1 is the lowest key on an 88 keyboard. Furthermore, look at the Kontakt keyboard, the lowest mapping that shows are the yellow (edit: green) key, the taikos are mapped as BLUE keys.



I only have an S61, presumed it would go lower as mine starts natively on C0. Cant you just remap/shift all the keys as you are using the new version which lets you map them to anywhere?

Cant you shift it down 2 octaves as I doubt there are many instruments playing C9?


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 26, 2017)

procreative said:


> I only have an S61, presumed it would go lower as mine starts natively on C0. Cant you just remap/shift all the keys as you are using the new version which lets you map them to anywhere?
> 
> Cant you shift it down 2 octaves as I doubt there are many instruments playing C9?


Of course I can.. but then the mapping on the other side goes off the keyboard.. never saw a vendor map beyond 88 Keys. All they had to do is map with the black keys as well.


----------



## procreative (Sep 26, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Of course I can.. but then the mapping on the other side goes off the keyboard.. never saw a vendor map beyond 88 Keys. All they had to do is map with the black keys as well.



Understood, but as you have the new version you can remap everything just the way you want.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 26, 2017)

procreative said:


> Understood, but as you have the new version you can remap everything just the way you want.


Thanks for the heads up. My point was why make a problem that needs solving in the first place.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2017)

The masses have said they want a simpler approach, now we get to pay for that....


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 26, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Feature requests:
> 1. Rather a bug; Don't understand why the Taikos are mapped to C -1 to F -1 which is outside the range of a 88 keyboard (mine is NI S-88).
> Also Paper Djuns is mapped onto G -1. A -1 is the lowermost limit of an 88 key keyboard.
> 2. Would be nice in the new interface to have the Drum set being keyed flash while it's keys are being hit. This gives a quick visual feedback what I'm playing.
> ...


1. I sent them a note when I saw the same thing the other day. If there's more than 88 instruments/arts then I suppose something's got to go off the reservation somewhere so I wouldn't necessarily say this is a bug, as more of an inconvenience if you only want to use the one big uber patch. I found whenever I loaded the 'All In One' patch in HZ01 I immediately switched off anyway because there was just too much going on in one patch. I think the same applies here. When it comes down to it, you probably really want multiple individual patches when scoring rather than trying to put it all into one. It's still good for inspiring new ideas even if you can't access every instrument across the keyboard. 
2. I found this started to happen once I'd moved some of the instruments in the register i.e. clicked the +1 button next to the virtual keyboard. This seemed to trigger the yellow highlights coming on.


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 26, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Thanks for the heads up. My point was why make a problem that needs solving in the first place.


Doesn't matter how you cut it - the sound quality, depth of rrobins, and air-lyndhurstness make this an incredible library. If you have the other libs then its free. If you only have one, then you still get the next one, or the crossgrade for a good price, or if you dont have any then this is an amazing price for what it is. I cant see how this is getting so much bad rap. One patch not getting every single hit in it isn't the end of the world for the amazing other worldliness this contains. Who really tries to score all of their different percussion sounds in one single kontakt patch anyway?


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 26, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> Doesn't matter how you cut it - the sound quality, depth of rrobins, and air-lyndhurstness make this an incredible library. If you have the other libs then its free. If you only have one, then you still get the next one, or the crossgrade for a good price, or if you dont have any then this is an amazing price for what it is. I cant see how this is getting so much bad rap. One patch not getting every single hit in it isn't the end of the world for the amazing other worldliness this contains. Who really tries to score all of their different percussion sounds in one single kontakt patch anyway?


Agreed.. I probably will split them into two patches, the upper two rows and another for the lower two rows.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 26, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> 1. I sent them a note when I saw the same thing the other day. If there's more than 88 instruments/arts then I suppose something's got to go off the reservation somewhere so I wouldn't necessarily say this is a bug, as more of an inconvenience if you only want to use the one big uber patch. I found whenever I loaded the 'All In One' patch in HZ01 I immediately switched off anyway because there was just too much going on in one patch. I think the same applies here. When it comes down to it, you probably really want multiple individual patches when scoring rather than trying to put it all into one. It's still good for inspiring new ideas even if you can't access every instrument across the keyboard.
> 2. I found this started to happen once I'd moved some of the instruments in the register i.e. clicked the +1 button next to the virtual keyboard. This seemed to trigger the yellow highlights coming on.


Thanks. Edit: and I never complained about the sound.. or the price


----------



## procreative (Sep 27, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> Doesn't matter how you cut it - the sound quality, depth of rrobins, and air-lyndhurstness make this an incredible library. If you have the other libs then its free. If you only have one, then you still get the next one, or the crossgrade for a good price, or if you dont have any then this is an amazing price for what it is. I cant see how this is getting so much bad rap. One patch not getting every single hit in it isn't the end of the world for the amazing other worldliness this contains. Who really tries to score all of their different percussion sounds in one single kontakt patch anyway?



Its still rather illogical in HZ01. Every drum is on a separate patch and every patch is mapped to the same keys.

So if you want to write a line using say High and Low Taikos, you have to load up separate nkis then put them on the same channel, then transpose one of them so you can play them simultaneously.

Problem is if you want to do this with say a group of drums, the transpose only works +/- 24 notes. So its impossible to have multiple sounds available at once.

Its all very well saying separate tracks, but what if you want to audition them to try out some ideas?

Its very wasteful to use just 6-8 notes for each patch and given its percussion, having more drums in a patch is hardly going to overload memory.

The keyswitch patches are in my opinion redundant if you want to write lines with several drums playing together, its impossible with these.

So they addressed this in the update by adding Kickstarter, but for existing owners of HZ01 to get the functionality AND retain access to all the samples they already own means spending potentially £150-200.

If scripts were not locked, I could fix this myself. With these updates, existing users vs new users always feel differently. New users get the product at a much lower entry point.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 27, 2017)

procreative said:


> Its still rather illogical in HZ01. Every drum is on a separate patch and every patch is mapped to the same keys.
> 
> So if you want to write a line using say High and Low Taikos, you have to load up separate nkis then put them on the same channel, then transpose one of them so you can play them simultaneously.
> 
> Problem is if you want to do this with say a group of drums, the transpose only works +/- 24 notes. So its impossible to have multiple sounds available at once.



Hi, @procreative , I gave a workaround solution on the other thread :
https://www.vi-control.net/community/threads/hans-zimmer-percussion.65145/page-2#post-4131568

Once again, I don't know how it works on other DAWs, but in Cubase this is really simple, and I think this is a very useful way of working with the individual patches of HZ01.


----------



## mac (Sep 27, 2017)

To anyone who owns this new version of the library, does it offer a split dynamic key layout, similar to strikeforce?


----------



## procreative (Sep 27, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Hi, @procreative , I gave a workaround solution on the other thread :
> https://www.vi-control.net/community/threads/hans-zimmer-percussion.65145/page-2#post-4131568
> 
> Once again, I don't know how it works on other DAWs, but in Cubase this is really simple, and I think this is a very useful way of working with the individual patches of HZ01.



Yes you can do this in Logic using Mapped Instrument in the environment. Its a pig to edit and obviously not as portable.

My beef is this kind of problem was solved in their Percussion instrument without having a paid upgrade. But this seems to be Spitfire's new strategy given they have now done this with Albion 1, Sable, Mural, Brass, Woodwinds and HZ.

I guess their business model has evolved and thats fine its their choice, just a shame as it was one of the things that really enhanced their products for me.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 27, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> At some time, probably sooner than later, Kontakt 6 will come around and will probably require a bit of work on the part of the devs to move their libraries up. So this "continued support" question is actually quite an important one.



Please keep in mind Native Instruments has always made new versions of Kontakt backward compatable (older libraries play in all newer versions of Kontakt) so it would be highly unlikely they would change this policy (screwing many developers and pissing off most customers, not to mention their own libraries). This is all Native Instruments, not Spitfire, so the idea that you would assume Kontakt 6 would cause a problem or that it's Spitfire's responsibility is a bit off.

It a great sounding library that now has a better gui that can be fully customized. Takes just a few minutes to set up just the drums you like, just where you want them, with two key trigger or one. It's the most progressive interface for drums I've seen so far in Kontakt. Solves all my problems with the previous version of HZ01... yet people complain? Takes less time to remap the instruments than many have spent to post in this thread. 

If you love the original, stick with it, no cost. If you see the value in this new version pay the upgrade or wait for the pro version to get all the mics. There are certainly plenty examples of paid upgrades but I have yet to see one Kontakt library that stops working (or works differently) because you upgraded Kontakt.

Using a newer library in an older version of Kontakt is the only limitation of using Kontakt libraries, but that doesn't apply here.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 27, 2017)

Just my uneducated opinion, K6 is reportedly a total rewrite. NI would probably develop tools for the numerous devs to port-up their products. But I doubt K5 to K6 will be a no-sweat automatic update for any of us. We'll see!


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 27, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Takes less time to remap the instruments than many have spent to post in this thread.



Pretty spot-on summary!


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 27, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Windy, I'm also looking forward to being able to give HZ Perc some T3 love when I'm on the move! I know a lot of people who swear by the JXL mixes too though...


Don't want to go too far off topic, but would love to hear your experience with real world T3 copying speeds. Am looking at a T5 right now...


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 27, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Just my uneducated opinion, K6 is reportedly a total rewrite. NI would probably develop tools for the numerous devs to port-up their products. But I doubt K5 to K6 will be a no-sweat automatic update for any of us. We'll see!



Were not K4 libraries compatible with K5? I'm not being argumentative, I'm genuinely curious because I can't remember any that were not.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 27, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Please keep in mind Native Instruments has always made new versions of Kontakt backward compatable (older libraries play in all newer versions of Kontakt) so it would be highly unlikely they would change this policy (screwing many developers and pissing off most customers, not to mention their own libraries). This is all Native Instruments, not Spitfire, so the idea that you would assume Kontakt 6 would cause a problem or that it's Spitfire's responsibility is a bit off.



Hmmn. I'm pretty sure Spitfire mentioned earlier in this thread that they'd continue to support the older HZ - so fair enough. Props to them.

To amble slightly OT:
I'm not convinced that the responsibly for library compatibility falls completely to NI though.
Let's assume that the jump to Kontakt 6 involves some work by library developers, however minor.
In the case of a library I paid £10 for, I wouldn't be too bothered in the event it wasn't updated. But if I've invested serious money in a top line library - the sort of money that would feed the kids for weeks - I'd expect *some* work by the developer to ensure compatibility, especially if the library was still available to purchase and even if only recently discontinued. I'm happy to pay an update fee too and have done so in the past. PSP is good at this.

When I buy a library, it's sound is the most important thing. But I always look at the life cycle of the product. Can I expect to still be using it in 5 years? It's an investment in both money and time. I don't think that developers should support discontinued products for years - that's ridiculous. But there has to be a bit of give and take between devs and customers. The "it works today" mentality doesn't really wash in an era where software and hardware is a constantly moving target. My 2c.

All this said, Kontakt continues 100% compatibility then all the above is non applicable anyhow.

Back OT:
I'm liking this consolidation of the SF libraries. I found the old system most perplexing..
A


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 27, 2017)

Symphobia will be ten years old in March next year.

It is totally in NI's best interest to make sure that old libraries work in future versions of Kontakt. They would be idiots if they did not do so as they would alienate a huge chunk of their user base. It would be commercially nothing more than an act of gross stupidity.

Imagine if you couldn't open older photoshop or illustrator files in the newer versions. There would be torches and pitchforks.

I look forward to be still using my copy of Symphobia in another 10 years.....


----------



## procreative (Sep 27, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> It a great sounding library that now has a better gui that can be fully customized. Takes just a few minutes to set up just the drums you like, just where you want them, with two key trigger or one. It's the most progressive interface for drums I've seen so far in Kontakt. Solves all my problems with the previous version of HZ01... yet people complain? Takes less time to remap the instruments than many have spent to post in this thread.
> 
> If you love the original, stick with it, no cost. If you see the value in this new version pay the upgrade or wait for the pro version to get all the mics. There are certainly plenty examples of paid upgrades but I have yet to see one Kontakt library that stops working (or works differently) because you upgraded Kontakt.



I just wish they had also published the Pro cost too, as weighing up the total cost to move everything over to the new version would at least help in deciding.

Seeing as you own it can you confirm an unanswered question, are the HZ Mics included just the Close, Room, Surround or is there also a Stereo Mix like in the original for a lighter RAM writing option?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2017)

help plz!

*Safer *to go with HZ01 & 03 NOW and see how things sort *??*
Do not want to experience things like Albion 1 / ONE frustrations if avoidable. Most likely to Upgrade to Pro when available anyway .....
Discussion of mics, other details raises real concerns to go now with 'only' HZ Perc.


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 27, 2017)

Fugdup said:


> Can you release a "Junkie XL only" version as well?



PLEASE, no.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I too am considering this... $539 for HZ 1&3, which I can wait to download once I grab another 2TB SSD down the road gets me the new HZ percussion+Pro for free ($299+???) If it costs me another $100 for ultimate flexibility and full sample packages, it would seem the most sound or risk free way to go...
> 
> Then again, wtf do I know... it's a bit confusing...never did feel the original gui was very enticing but...



No explicable reasons (and dang new at this) but fall on side of trusting Spitfire to do the 'right thing'. 
Just have no clue about the various _mic_ comments (junkie XL ?) and whether some are lost by not having HZ01 & 03 before moving forward. Without those 'foggy' concerns, would just add HX perc some time soon ...


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 27, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> They would be idiots if they did not do so as they would alienate a huge chunk of their user base. It would be commercially nothing more than an act of gross stupidity.
> 
> Imagine if you couldn't open older photoshop or illustrator files in the newer versions. There would be torches and pitchforks.



I think this is a good example.

While I'm not familiar with programming, I remember that numerous programs for Mac were re-written from Carbon to Cocoa which includes audio applications.
But I never heard/read about compatibility issues with major softwares (not sure about minor ones).
There might be bugs or optimisation issues at first like any other app, so I'd probably wait for a decent amount of time to upgrade. Maybe wait till like Kontakt 6.4 or 6.5, which I do for any other software and OS. (Too bad I can't do that with Windows 10 =/)

[Edited]Oh, and just to stay on topic, I wonder when they're going to announce the Pro pricing and release date.

I know I'm not going to be satisfied with the amount of mixes and mics in the original HZ Perc after having fun with the mixes and mics in HZ01 (and I probably still haven't explored all of the possibilities in HZ01). I really like the Junkie XL mixes especially for the Surdos. (I hope the missing sample for round robin 9 is going to be fixed in HZ Per. and also HZ01)
So even if I crossgrade to HZ Perc now, I know I'm going to go back to HZ01 till the Pro release, even if the GUI in HZ Perc is more efficient.
Thus considering rather waiting for the Pro announcement, especially since its been clarified that crossgrading-upgrading to Pro is more cheaper than buying HZ03 at $199 now (at least for HZ01 owners).


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 28, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there Justin, I wanted to make sure you were on the latest version of HZ01 or HZ03 but I couldn't find them on your account. Could you please contact support and report examples of these phasing issues so that we can look into them? As I've said before on this thread, we're looking at reported bugs but we do need people to report them to us so we can investigate. Thanks!


Thanks for replying guys. I never jumped on the original HZ percussion because of phasing issues in some of the Albion libraries. (I understand all software's going to have bugs, (I test software myself...), but with something as delicate as an orchestral library phase is too critical of an issue to make it to release... Anyway, I'll go through the patch list one at a time and email you a list of where I'm still finding occasional phasing... Cheers.


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 28, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> help plz!
> 
> *Safer *to go with HZ01 & 03 NOW and see how things sort *??*
> Do not want to experience things like Albion 1 / ONE frustrations if avoidable. Most likely to Upgrade to Pro when available anyway .....
> Discussion of mics, other details raises real concerns to go now with 'only' HZ Perc.


Now owning all of them, and having the benefit of using them for a few years, if I was in your shoes I'd personally buy them both (HZ01 and HZ03) at the discount price now - You'll have everything at a bargain price, all mics and mixs (which I'd argue make a big difference on these libs than any other - as I mentioned earlier, you'll have eons of experimentation to last you until Kontakt 25 comes out), and you'll have the simplicity of the original UI, all bug free. I'm not so keen on the kickstarter and actually liked the original UI a lot. When you start layering mics and instruments you really need to know what keys your instruments are on and they solved this one nicely. Not as many instruments as Stormdrum, but they sound A LOT nicer, and dare I say it - 'real'.

I'm sure others may disagree, but as an old guy I liked the simplicity and flexibility of the originals. Having said that, if you're on a budget, only want one lib, don't need the other mics, or aren't sure what instruments you'll actually use, then go with HZPerc. Either way, you've won one way or another!


----------



## Vastman (Sep 28, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> Now owning all of them, and having the benefit of using them for a few years, if I was in your shoes I'd personally buy them both (HZ01 and HZ03) at the discount price now - You'll have everything at a bargain price, all mics and mixs (which I'd argue make a big difference on these libs than any other - as I mentioned earlier, you'll have eons of experimentation to last you until Kontakt 25 comes out), and you'll have the simplicity of the original UI, all bug free. I'm not so keen on the kickstarter and actually liked the original UI a lot. When you start layering mics and instruments you really need to know what keys your instruments are on and they solved this one nicely. Not as many instruments as Stormdrum, but they sound A LOT nicer, and dare I say it - 'real'.
> 
> I'm sure others may disagree, but as an old guy I liked the simplicity and flexibility of the originals. Having said that, if you're on a budget, only want one lib, don't need the other mics, or aren't sure what instruments you'll actually use, then go with HZPerc. Either way, you've won one way or another!



Thanks, windy! That was exactly my thought... Hz1/3 has been already in my cart awaiting feedback... Great price to have maximum flexibility with a timeless library of this caliber.

Wow! This is the month for unexpected drum expenses!


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 28, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Thanks, windy! That was exactly my thought... Hz1/3 has been already in my cart awaiting feedback... Great price to have maximum flexibility with a timeless library of this caliber.
> 
> Wow! This is the month for unexpected drum expenses!


Or you could buy a new lawnmower. Know what I'd rather spend my money on!


----------



## storyteller (Sep 28, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Wow! This is the month for unexpected drum expenses!


Be prepared. The winds of an unexpected Choir expense season are just starting to be felt.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> Now owning all of them, and having the benefit of using them for a few years, if I was in your shoes I'd personally buy them both (HZ01 and HZ03) at the discount price now - You'll have everything at a bargain price, all mics and mixs (which I'd argue make a big difference on these libs than any other - as I mentioned earlier, you'll have eons of experimentation to last you until Kontakt 25 comes out), and you'll have the simplicity of the original UI, all bug free. I'm not so keen on the kickstarter and actually liked the original UI a lot. When you start layering mics and instruments you really need to know what keys your instruments are on and they solved this one nicely. Not as many instruments as Stormdrum, but they sound A LOT nicer, and dare I say it - 'real'.
> 
> I'm sure others may disagree, but as an old guy I liked the simplicity and flexibility of the originals. Having said that, if you're on a budget, only want one lib, don't need the other mics, or aren't sure what instruments you'll actually use, then go with HZPerc. Either way, you've won one way or another!



Wow .. right on point ( for my uncertainties ).  
Your experience with HZ01/03, and specific comments, add very much to pushing me to comfortable decision. 

Ha ! __ '_old guy_' resonates and there is some cool perspective there. 

Appreciate many comments by others here, and yours is so timely. Seals the deal !
THX much.


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 28, 2017)

storyteller said:


> Be prepared. The winds of an unexpected Choir expense season are just starting to be felt.


I can only hope. Been waiting for this one for a while. Can't come soon enough. Been deliberately using some crappy choirs on my current projects just so I can hold out for these. Would rather get the Lyndhurst sound than have to buy someone else's choirs in the meantime, but they need whatever time they need to cook this cake right. OT, but very close to my heart that subject!


----------



## adam_lukas (Sep 28, 2017)

Dear Spitfire Team and colleagues - when I load the HZ Percussion NKIs into Kontakt 5.7, Cubase crashes (freezes, rainbow symbol shows up). Any know issues?


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 28, 2017)

adam_lukas said:


> Dear Spitfire Team and colleagues - when I load the HZ Percussion NKIs into Kontakt 5.7, Cubase crashes (freezes, rainbow symbol shows up). Any know issues?


I'm using it just fine on Cubase 8.0.40 with K5.7 on windows 7.1. Did you activate it first in Kontakt without Cubase before adding an instrument track?


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow! Just bought this and downloaded & I have to say this is the best sounding percussion library I've ever heard. The samples are larger than life. I have all Albion Darwin percussion, True Strike stuff, Heavyocity Master Sessions, Damage, Action Strikes, and a ton of hybrid libraries and this takes the cake with the sound! Looks like I have a new "go to" library for percussion. Worth every penny.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Wow! Just bought this and downloaded & I have to say this is the best sounding percussion library I've ever heard. The samples are larger than life. I have all Albion Darwin percussion, True Strike stuff, Heavyocity Master Sessions, Damage, Action Strikes, and a ton of hybrid libraries and this takes the cake with the sound! Looks like I have a new "go to" library for percussion. Worth every penny.



Cool timing to see this from you now. Was really oscillating between adding more Albion(s) __ ( ICENI, LOEGRIA ) 
or HZ-01/03. Good to see you are so impressed !!


----------



## windyweekend (Sep 28, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Wow! Just bought this and downloaded & I have to say this is the best sounding percussion library I've ever heard. The samples are larger than life. I have all Albion Darwin percussion, True Strike stuff, Heavyocity Master Sessions, Damage, Action Strikes, and a ton of hybrid libraries and this takes the cake with the sound! Looks like I have a new "go to" library for percussion. Worth every penny.


This probably goes without saying, but the more Air Lyndhurst libraries you use this with, the more it sounds like you've actually recorded a live orchestra in..well, Air Lyndhurst. This is where the unique beauty of Spitfire really starts to shine and you find out what you've spent all those hard earned coins for.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Wow! Just bought this and downloaded & I have to say this is the best sounding percussion library I've ever heard. The samples are larger than life. I have all Albion Darwin percussion, True Strike stuff, Heavyocity Master Sessions, Damage, Action Strikes, and a ton of hybrid libraries and this takes the cake with the sound! Looks like I have a new "go to" library for percussion. Worth every penny.



Oh ... I got some major GAS after reading your post, now I'm most likely going to buy HZ Perc. over the weekend.

I'm glad you are very happy with HZ Perc. 

Enjoy,
Muziksculp


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 28, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Oh ... I got some major GAS after reading your post, now I'm most likely going to buy HZ Perc. over the weekend.
> 
> I'm glad you are very happy with HZ Perc.
> 
> ...


Honestly I've never been more giddy with excitement to go home and start playing with it tonight. This will kick start me to do more percussion.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 29, 2017)

adam_lukas said:


> Dear Spitfire Team and colleagues - when I load the HZ Percussion NKIs into Kontakt 5.7, Cubase crashes (freezes, rainbow symbol shows up). Any know issues?


No known issues and we can't effectively troubleshoot on here so can you please contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support?


----------



## Vastman (Sep 29, 2017)

New vid by the Bodin himself (SLR)


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi CH goes quiet with HZ Perc:

​


----------



## Ultraxenon (Oct 1, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi CH goes quiet with HZ Perc:fantastic sound
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## thereus (Oct 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The masses have said they want a simpler approach, now we get to pay for that....



Apart from the fact that it's less expensive than it was before and the other fact that if you already have it, you get it free and yet another one about the improved interface...

What a lot of moaning there is on here.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 1, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi CH goes quiet with HZ Perc:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Love wacking up the response! Causes my studio to shake!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2017)

Just wondering if it would ever be a likely possibility of being able to have the Dynamic layers mapped across the Keys instead of relying on Keyboard Velocity like JXL does in his Mad Max Drumming Tutorial and also how the Laboratory Audio Strikeforce Library is mapped? Obviously I don't mean anything negative by mentioning this other method and HZ01 is one of my favourite Libraries full stop but I am particularly loving the approach of having the Dynamic Layers Mapped across the Keyboard at the minute. No worries if not and appreciate everyone has their own way of working but I thought I'd enquire (unless I have missed something and it is already possible in the new version)?


----------



## J-M (Oct 4, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering if it would ever be a likely possibility of being able to have the Dynamic layers mapped across the Keys instead of of relying on Keyboard Velocity like JXL does in his Mad Max Drumming Tutorial and also how the Laboratory Audio Strikeforce Library is mapped? Obviously I don't mean anything negative by mentioning this other method and HZ01 is one of my favourite Libraries full stop but I am particularly loving the approach of having the Dynamic Layers Mapped across the Keyboard at the minute. No worries if not and appreciate everyone has their own way of working but I thought I'd enquire (unless I have missed something and it is already possible in the new version)?



That would be an interesting thing to try, for sure. Every time I lay down some percussion parts I fear for my controller...


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 4, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering if it would ever be a likely possibility of being able to have the Dynamic layers mapped across the Keys instead of relying on Keyboard Velocity like JXL does in his Mad Max Drumming Tutorial and also how the Laboratory Audio Strikeforce Library is mapped? Obviously I don't mean anything negative by mentioning this other method and HZ01 is one of my favourite Libraries full stop but I am particularly loving the approach of having the Dynamic Layers Mapped across the Keyboard at the minute. No worries if not and appreciate everyone has their own way of working but I thought I'd enquire (unless I have missed something and it is already possible in the new version)?


I mapped all my older drum libs like this for years, but, if you have so many samples only for one drum, you need to built thousends of patches. If the library is not locked, good luck!


----------



## jobinho (Nov 1, 2017)

Does someone here know if the professional version has the recordings in dryer and less roomy context? I've only heard the standard version and it's very roomy, even the close mics.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 1, 2017)

jobinho said:


> Does someone here know if the professional version has the recordings in dryer and less roomy context? I've only heard the standard version and it's very roomy, even the close mics.


i can't speak for the other artist mixes because i only have HZ's
But even with HZ, it is possible to get a drier sound with the close mics by simply using ADSR to shave off more of the tail


----------



## zvenx (Nov 8, 2017)

So. Tmrrw is the last day of the sale.
Would it be 'safe' (yes only Spitfire staff would know for sure) to assume that this intro price wouldn't be bettered during black friday/cyber monday sales (if they have one this year?)..... Thoughts?
rsp


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 9, 2017)

Their _wishlist_ and Xmas were very kind to me last year  If you didn't jump on it add it your SF wishlist...


----------



## zvenx (Nov 9, 2017)

ahh. .forgot about that.
let me research:
checked my email archives it was may this year 10th anniversary not bf/cm and the max for me was 25% which is about the same as it is now.

thanks
rsp


----------



## danwool (Feb 21, 2018)

Just got HZ Percussion and I have a question. 

On the main master patch - that has all the instruments on one keyboard, is there a way to use MIDI input to see/select which drum is being played, or is the only way to see and select instruments by using the curser and clicking? Thx.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 21, 2018)

There is a way, never sure why it isn't on by default.....

Click where the arrow is till it is yellow like it is on mine...


----------



## danwool (Feb 21, 2018)

Great! I couldn't find it in the manual. I knew there had to be a way. Thanks so much!


----------



## zvenx (Feb 21, 2018)

Most welcome.
rsp


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 22, 2018)

danwool said:


> Just got HZ Percussion and I have a question.
> 
> On the main master patch - that has all the instruments on one keyboard, is there a way to use MIDI input to see/select which drum is being played, or is the only way to see and select instruments by using the curser and clicking? Thx.



Hi danwool, if you click on the instrument name (as circled in red on my screenshot) so that it turns yellow, every time you press a key, the instrument will be highlighted in the main pane and the technique will be expanded on the right hand side.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 25, 2018)

Got an issue when loading a mix in, for some reason nothing plays? Anyone else getting this at all?


----------

